# First show (Mini Event)



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on your first show. You both look great - and I love the GREEN! 

Crud happens, but take this opportunity to ask yourself what exactly went wrong, and correct it. You and Sandie have come a long way together, and have many many years to forward to, growing and learning together.

Keep it up - look forward to hearing more about your days together.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

You and Saddie look SO good in that green! and Congrats on your first show!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

You should be sooo proud thats great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

More pics (from the photographer's website - I am SO buying a ton of these, even if I did get eliminated from the show, because hey it was my first show!) 



























































PS I love how this little pony jumps these 1' jumps like they're 2' high!  She's so cute! 

Also, please no critiques on my form...I have had PLENTY and have lots to work on, and plus the above pics were taken after I fell off and got back on to finish the course so I was very rattled about the refusal and was doing things like not releasing enough, looking down at the jump, etc. which I know I shouldn't have been doing! But man was my adrenaline pumping at that point!! lol


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha, she is so cute! You could go training on her, she has so much heart!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Don't worry about the nervousness everybody gets it. Just have fun.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

You two look great together!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think those pictures are fabulous! You two look great together and I am so proud of your accomplishments and how far you both have come.

I've been showing and competing for years, and I still get nervous! Well, cept when I do dressage......you don't leave the ground doing that. lol.

*I LOVE THE GREEN!!!!*


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^I'm the opiste. Dressage is my best phase, but I still get nervous doing it!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oh I was so nervous during dressage I was SHAKING lol...hopefully it'll be better this time now that I got the first show under my belt!


----------

